# Anlagenstop Not-Aus Tasterfarbe



## Frank67 (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bauen zur Zeit eine Anlage (Säge), welche zwar eigenständig arbeiten kann, aber in eine Gesamtanlage integriert wird.
Der Not-Aus Kreis dieser Anlage wird in den Not-Aus-Kreis der Gesamtanlage eingebunden.
Not-Aus-Taster: Farbe gelb/rot.

An dieser Säge  gibt es eine Sicheheitslichtschranke die nur diese Säge abschaltet. Zusätzlich sollen an der Säge noch zwei Pilzdrucktaster angebaut werden, die über eine
Sicherheitsrelais ebenfalls nur die Säge abschalten.

Jetzt meine banale Frage: Welche Farbe muß bzw. darf dieser Taster haben ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Beren (20 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## RalfS (20 Januar 2010)

Es ist zwar kein normal "Aus", aber schwarz ist richtig!


----------



## Beren (20 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## RalfS (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo Beren,

aus der Information, dass Sicherheitsbauteile (Sicherheitslichtschranke und Sicherheitsrelais) verwendet werden, habe ich mal abgeleitet, dass es sich schon um eine "Sichere Betriebart" handeln soll.
Ein "normales" Aus würde man ja auch über rote Drucktaster (Keine Pilzdrucktaster!) realisieren können.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Beren (20 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Frank67 (20 Januar 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Also es soll schon eine sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung sein.
Nur eben nicht eine NOT-AUS in den Farben gelb/rot der m.E. auf die Gesamtanlage wirken muß.

Daher tendiere ich auf einen rastenden "NOT-AUS"-Taster
ohne gelben Hintergrund Betätigungselement Farbe rot ??

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Beren (20 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Frank67 (21 Januar 2010)

Ich möchte die Diskussion noch einmal aufnehmen.
Und zwar habe ich bezüglich Bereichsabschaltung / Sicherheitsstromkreise folgendes gefunden:

http://www.is-com.ru/files/pilz_pit_manual_en.pdf

Betätigungselement Farbe schwarz Hintergrund Farbe gelb.

Weis hierzu jemand etwas genaueres ?

Bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## RGerlach (22 Januar 2010)

Frank67 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Diskussion noch einmal aufnehmen.
> Und zwar habe ich bezüglich Bereichsabschaltung / Sicherheitsstromkreise folgendes gefunden:
> 
> http://www.is-com.ru/files/pilz_pit_manual_en.pdf
> ...


 
Hallo Frank,

ich war Gestern in einem Pilz- Seminar "Sichere Automation" (sprich informative Werbeveranstaltung).

Dort wurde dieses Problem direkt angesprochen:
- ein Rot/Gelb gekennzeichneter Pilzdrucktaster *muss* die gesamte Anlage abschalten
- Taster für Teilbereiche werden durch die Farbkombination Schwarz/Gelb gekennzeichnet.

Ich werde später noch eine Folie des Seminars einstellen, welche dieses veranschaulichen soll.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## RGerlach (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo Frank,

anbei das Bild aus dem Seminar.

Ich hoffe, dass die Informationen für Dich ausreichen.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Frank67 (22 Januar 2010)

Danke Ralph !

Außer bei Pilz scheinen diese Taster aber nirgendwo erhältlich zu sein :-(

Unser Standart ist 3SB3....... 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## RGerlach (22 Januar 2010)

Frank67 schrieb:


> Danke Ralph !
> 
> Außer bei Pilz scheinen diese Taster aber nirgendwo erhältlich zu sein :-(
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Frank,

ich habe bei einer ersten Recherche auch keinen anderen Anbieter gefunden.

Vielleicht kann Safety was dazu sagen.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2010)

*Not-Halt*

Die *13850* sagt:

4.4.5 Das *Not-Halt-Stellteil muss rot* sein. Soweit ein Hintergrund hinter dem Stellteil vorhanden und soweit es durchführbar ist*, muss dieser gelb* sein.

*12100-2* sagt
Eine Maschinenanlage kann unterteilt werden in verschiedene Bereiche für das Stillsetzen im Notfall, für das Stillsetzen als Folge der Wirkung von nicht trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen undloder für Energietrennung und -ableitung. Die verschiedenen Bereiche müssen eindeutig festgelegt sein und es muss eindeutig erkennbar sein, welche Teile der Maschine zu welchem Bereich gehören. Ebenso muss eindeutig erkennbar sein, welche Steuereinrichtungen (z. B. Einrichtung zum Stillsetzen im Notfall, Einrichtung zum Trennen von der Versorgung) undloder nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtungen zu welchem Bereich gehören. Die Schnittstellen zwischen den Bereichen müssen so ausgelegt sein, dass der zum Eingreifen der Bedienperson stillgesetzte Bereich durch keine Funktionen in den benachbarten Bereichen gefährdet wird. 

*11161 *sagt
*8.1 1 Stillsetzen im Notfall*
Das Stillsetzen im Notfall muss IEC 60204-1 oder  13850 entsprechen. Der Wirkungsbereich der
Steuerung zum Stillsetzen im Notfall muss 8.2 entsprechen.
Der lntegrator muss das IMS so konstruieren und bauen, dass das Stillsetzen im Notfall nicht nur die Einzelmaschine anhalten kann, sondern auch die gesamte vor- und nachgeschaltete Ausrüstung, wenn deren Weiterbetrieb zu Gefährdungen führen kann. Nach Auslösen einer Einrichtung zum Stillsetzen im Notfall für einen Bereich dürfen keine Gefährdungen an der Schnittstelle zwischen diesem Bereich und anderen Bereichen des Systems vorhanden sein.
Alle Einrichtungen des IMS zum Stillsetzen im Notfall müssen den gleichen Wirkungsbereich der Steuerung oder eindeutig identifizierte Wirkungsbereiche haben.
Alle Einrichtungen zum Stillsetzen im Notfall müssen für einen Arbeitsbereich den gleichen Wirkungsbereich der Steuerung haben. Der Wirkungsbereich der Steuerung kann möglicherweise mehrere Bereiche umfassen.
Das Betätigen der Einrichtung zum Stillsetzen im Notfall darf keine zusätzliche Gefährdungen hervorrufen. Sind manuelle Eingriffe bei außer Kraft gesetzten technischen Schutzmaßnahmen vorgesehen, müssen leicht zugängliche Einrichtungen zum Stillsetzen im Notfall innerhalb der Arbeitsbereiche angeordnet sein.

Das sagen die Normen.
13850 sagt ganz eindeutig Not-Halt Rot Gelb >> MUSS.

Wir haben auch Taster die Schwarz Gelb sind diese haben aber keine Sicherheitsfunktion wegen der 13850. Es ist ein Maschinen Stop.
Siehe Anhang.


----------



## dani (22 Januar 2010)

Offtopic:

Die Taster von Jokab find ich spitze. Bei unserer neuesten Anlage sind die Teile verbaut.
Durch die integrierten LED´s endlich eine klare Aussage ob das Gerät betätigt ist oder nicht. Und zwar aus 5m Entfernung.  :s1:


----------



## RGerlach (25 Januar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Die *13850* sagt:
> 
> 4.4.5 Das *Not-Halt-Stellteil muss rot* sein. Soweit ein Hintergrund hinter dem Stellteil vorhanden und soweit es durchführbar ist*, muss dieser gelb* sein.
> 
> ...


 


> Frank67:
> An dieser Säge gibt es eine Sicheheitslichtschranke die nur diese Säge abschaltet. Zusätzlich sollen an der Säge noch zwei Pilzdrucktaster angebaut werden, die über eine
> Sicherheitsrelais ebenfalls nur die Säge abschalten.


 
Hallo Safety, hallo Frank,

nach der Definition von Safety darf die beim Themenstart geschilderte Abschaltung der Säge als *Anlagenteil* nicht als Not-Halt angesehen werden. Ansonsten dürfte eine selektive Abschaltung von Anlagenteilen nicht zugelassen sein.

Irgendwie komme ich mit den Definitionen nicht ganz mit.

Safety: Darf die Abschaltung von Anlagenteilen über die Funktion Maschinen-Stop mit Sicherheitsrelais aufgebaut werden? Falls 'Ja', dann ist doch die Aussage der Pilz- Leute nicht falsch, sondern nicht vollständig mit konkreten Sicherheitsbezeichnungen definiert. Die von Frank beschriebene Funktion (Stopp der Maschine) sollte doch dann Schwarz / Gelb sein.

Vielleicht können wir das abschließend klären. Ich bin gespannt.

Eine schöne Woche...

Ralph


----------



## Frank67 (25 Januar 2010)

Dank Euch allen !

Ich habe für mich jetzt entschieden, eine schwarze Taster mit gelbem Hintergrund zu verbauen und diese in der Bedienung,Betriebsanleitung und den Schaltplänen als Maschinenstop zu deklarieren.

@Ralph
Das meine Maschien-Stop-Schalter über eine Sicherheitsrelais wirken, und intern die gleichen harwaremäßigen Abschaltungen machen wie bei einem NOT-HALT (nur eben nicht die Gesamtanlage abschalten) dürfte von der Vorschriftenseite keine Relevanz haben.
Die Anlage wird dadfurch ja nicht unsicherer.................

-------------------------------------------------
Zusätzlich wird der Hauptschalter am Schaltschrank die Farbe rot/gelb bekommen.

Ein eigener Not-Auskreis mit Möglichkeit zur Anbindung in die Gesamtanlage ist wie beschrieben vorhanden.

Ebenfalls eine schöne Woche.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Beren (25 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------

